# New to full suspension question



## Slow & Steady (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm currently looking at a full suspension bike. The bike has a fox dpx2 rear shock. I'm 262 geared up!
Would I be better going with a
marzocchi bomber cr?
Second, The current shock size 200x57mm, 22.2mm Eyelet Width.
. Does that equate to 7.875x2.25
in the marzocchi and will it have the 22.2 eyelets?
please forgive my lack of knowledge..
third: what size spring would you recommend and size cause this part seem very confusing. The one I think is correct is Fox Steel Rear Shock Spring 700 x 2.5" Fits 2.0-2.25" Stroke but not sure.
Last: should I just stick with the dpx2 till it blows and then switch, or switch it right away and sell the fox?
Any ideas would be really helpful thank you.


----------



## Slow & Steady (Nov 4, 2018)

Anyone? Really looking for some help.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

The shock pressure will depend on the leverage ratio of the frame. I'd contact the manufacturer with your weight.
For spring selection, I've used a few and I like the shockcraft pro version. There's a web tool.
Yes, 200x57 is 7.875x2.25


----------

